# What's The Silliest Question You've Ever Been Asked About Your E-cigarette?



## Alex (24/5/14)

Share some silly questions you've gotten! Whether they made you smile, made you twitch... or just downright irked you.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/5/14)

Is that a dildo in your mouth? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/5/14)

Every second person asks me : Is there tar in there?

Common Rely, think for yourself's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyker (24/5/14)

"That will never stop you from smoking, I know of at least 30 people that started smoking again after trying that."

AARRGGHH!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/5/14)

Does it vibrate?

Note: Sometimes I'm inclined to say yes with a mischievous grin!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (24/5/14)

One spur waiter asked me : Were is the cigarette in there?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/5/14)

"Why don't you just quit vaping too?"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (24/5/14)

Why would you say "NEE OOM"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> "Why don't you just quit vaping too?"



Jip that is one of the most irritating questions my family can ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/5/14)

Isn't there coolant that thing?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (24/5/14)

Is that "THING" the same as smoking?????? Wanna slap em and say no you fool, Don't talk about my MVP 2.0 like that... How dare they disrespect my machine 










??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/5/14)

Morning. What's your name? (I was vaping at that point, didn't know if she was talking to me or the pipe.)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

This thread should not die. Call me necrophysicist.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (29/7/15)

How many ports does your power bank have...referring off course to my IPV 4...face palm central

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

I've had a ton of people ask me where the cigarette goes....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Morning. What's your name? (I was vaping at that point, didn't know if she was talking to me or the pipe.)



You should have said Toothless and after which you should have blown a giant cloud .... ( I Hope you watched How to Train your Dragon )


----------



## Dr Phil (29/7/15)

Does that not put water on ur lungs yes because human lungs are bone dry go back to school lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo (29/7/15)

Did you know that is more dangerous than smoking?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/7/15)

nemo said:


> Did you know that is more dangerous than smoking?



Is it not ?


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

Alex said:


> Share some silly questions you've gotten! Whether they made you smile, made you twitch... or just downright irked you.


Does it get you high?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (30/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Does it get you high?



Well.... With 12mg to 18mg Nic content juice in a Newly coiled and Wicked Billow 2, it sure does get you high as a kite....


----------



## rvdwesth (30/7/15)

My all time favorite.... Geez but yours is big! [Insert joke here] but I'm talking about the reaction to my IPV with an RTA on top.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DizZa (30/7/15)

Twisp jy?


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/7/15)

DizZa said:


> Twisp jy?



reply nee dwisp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (30/7/15)

Not a question but someone told me three weeks ago:

"You do know that one fill up of that thing is as bad as 42 cigarettes or something like that, I researched it."

In a calm manner I asked him, before we take this conversation further, please tell me what does PG and VG stand for?

The response was "No I don't give a shit about all those small things, I bought one and after my research threw it away"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nemo (30/7/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> In a calm manner I asked him, before we take this conversation further, please tell me what does PG and VG stand for?
> 
> The response was "No I don't give a shit about all those small things, I bought one and after my research threw it away"



Best thing they could have done, pity the small things in this case is the biggest reason why.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (30/7/15)

Got asked recently 'where does the ash go?' and after showing him the batteries in the Dimitri, he asked if the ciggies go in the bottom .....


----------



## MetalGearX (30/7/15)

Can you use dagga oil in that thing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (30/7/15)

Is that a big twisp?


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/7/15)

I think they should leave this alone now


----------



## wazarmoto (30/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> I think they should leave this alone now



Are the secunda mense just as dof as bethal mense? lol. I get big eyes from the people when I blow clouds.


----------



## GadgetFreak (30/7/15)

Waiting at a set of traffic lights one day and I blow a massive cloud out of my car window and the two guys standing at the traffic light look at me and they look at each other in amazement and they say to each other "chocho-choho eee-daag-ga"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/7/15)

ek moet se met al die pakette is die dof mense nou weg en net armgatte oor


----------



## phanatik (30/7/15)

is that a portable oka?


----------



## Cave Johnson (30/7/15)

I also constantly get petrol attendents saying "Awe ganja ROOOOOK!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dirge (30/7/15)

wazarmoto said:


> Are the secunda mense just as dof as bethal mense? lol. I get big eyes from the people when I blow clouds.



The Kriel people also look at you funny when you blow clouds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/7/15)

Back in 2013 I explained to a friends that my MVP could charge my phone. One of them asked if it could make phone calls too, another asked if I could listen to the radio. The funniest was when the one asked if it can double as a pregnancy test  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Back in 2013 I explained to a friends that my MVP could charge my phone. One of them asked if it could make phone calls too, another asked if I could listen to the radio. The funniest was when the one asked if it can double as a pregnancy test
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



mighty MVP @Yusuf Cape Vaper !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/7/15)

I was wondering about charging phones ....


----------



## steamvent (30/7/15)

Well I've been asked a few of the weird and wonderful questions I've seen in this thread, my incident was one that needed no words. I gave my old twist to a work colleague to try and before I knew it he was attempting to set fire to the battery! 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/15)

"Can I get 0 everything, I.E 0 nicotine, 0pg, 0vg 0 everything I just want the flavour...." A customer to me a little while back, I had to take a deep breath to be able to explain to him for the third time in a row how it works...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> "Can I get 0 everything, I.E 0 nicotine, 0pg, 0vg 0 everything I just want the flavour...." A customer to me a little while back, I had to take a deep breath to be able to explain to him for the third time in a row how it works...



I'd have given him a fart, 'how's that for flavor only?'

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## nemo (30/7/15)

Burnt wick is a perfect flavour then for him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Not a question but someone told me three weeks ago:
> 
> "You do know that one fill up of that thing is as bad as 42 cigarettes or something like that, I researched it."
> 
> ...


Is there no end to peoples' stupidity ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

Alex said:


> Share some silly questions you've gotten! Whether they made you smile, made you twitch... or just downright irked you.


Inadvertently blew some vapor in the direction of an acquaintance and she reacted as if it were a mustard gas attack in W.W.1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phanatik (31/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Back in 2013 I explained to a friends that my MVP could charge my phone. One of them asked if it could make phone calls too, another asked if I could listen to the radio. The funniest was when the one asked if it can double as a pregnancy test
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In addition to all of the above i was also asked: "Does it play MP3's?"


----------



## SwickedV (31/7/15)

Sitting in class the other day...
A chick who is twisping (after seeing me take a small low watt puff) says: "Oh that is the hubbly one. Its only for making lots of smoke. Mine is the one for people who want to quit smoking"

I was quite speechless. Did a little awkward laugh and said "not really"


----------



## SwickedV (31/7/15)

Oh by the way i was using a DNA 40 with Subtank Mini


----------



## Nova69 (31/7/15)

So you don't smoke twisp anymore, I see you have one of those Vape things now...uhm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

